# Different way to contact or get better support from Lyft?



## homeboy4cord (Jan 3, 2016)

I recently got approved to be a Lyft driver. On my first day I was able to log into the app and start driving. Had no problems with getting ride requests and finished out the night. The next evening drove out to gas up and log into the app. It now says for me to enter in a valid phone phone number. The phone number I used to log in the day before was no longer working.

I've been sending messages via the website and replying thru my email. They told me to do a few things which I did and didn't work (clear out the app, uninstall and re-install), they also told me they've made some changes to my account and I should be good to go....but still nothing. One person said I could no longer use that phone number because their system didn't support voip numbers.....I gave them 2 other numbers and they said the same thing with one of them. I tried to use it to log in and it sent a text with the verification code. I exited because there is no account associated with that number. Just wanted to see if system would accept it and send a code which it did.

I've been sending email and messages for 2 days, but it seems like they are now just ignoring me.

I don't what else to do and I can't log into my app so I can drive.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

I have an idea.

Use ur phone to request a Uber/Lyft ride and see if the Uber/Lyft driver will do the Lyft tech support for you.

This is the same idea as $5 Uber Jump when your car battery is dead. Or same with the $10 Umbulance for $1500 Ambulance.

Once Uber/Lyft driver drops you offline on the app, ask driver to log off and you log in on Uber/Lyfy driver's phone as a driver, if it all works, go with that cellphone company and buy it. Typically computer trouble shooting costs no more than $50 an hour, just make sure u cash tip the Uber/Lyft driver well.

From there, you will figure out if it's the phone problem or it's Lyft server problem.


----------



## homeboy4cord (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks, but I do have a couple of tablets and a couple of phones that I've tried. All same result. I have been emailing support, got no replies until after 5am this morning. The guy said he updated my phone number. I tried to log in and I get a text with the code. I enter the code and it says "Please enter a valid code". I've tried this multiple times and gotten several codes...all same result. It's almost as though they've set it up for all the codes I get to expire immediately so that I can't use them. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I find it really weird that I keep having these problems and they can't seem to help me log on so I can drive.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

I am having this issue as we speak too. Were you able to resolve it? I emailed them no response yet.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

I can't even login to rider mode. Just saying enter a valid number. Even my uber acting up too. I just gave to ride and it still not showing on the app 2 hours later.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

Fixed. It was because I opted out of all text messages.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

ROFLOL


----------



## Powrod13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Were you able to resolve the issue? If so how ? I'm having the same issue , Help!!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Pay your phone bill, then you can use the number you signed up under. It is the weekend, my experience with Lyft Csr is terrific. They probably have limited staff on weekend.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Now some serious information, uninstall application and reinstall, see if that helps. Make sure you are in a good space so it can get good signal.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

Like I said above. Make sure you have not opted out of receiving text messages from Lyft.


----------

